# AGM Batterie Ladegerät



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine 110Ah AGM Batterie (für Minn Kota EMotor) ein passendes Ladegerät.

Soweit ich erlesen konnte sollte es folgendes Leisten:
-min. 10% Stromstärke des Akkus: 110Ah = 11A Ladegerät
-IUoU Ladekennlinie
-14,7V Ladespannung

Das beste Preis Leistungsverhältniss scheint mir das hier zu haben:

Werkstatt Ladegerät WM 18 von AEG für ca. 100€
http://www.aeg-automotive.com/en/products/id/146

Es ist als AGM tauglich angegeben, allerdings finde ich keine konkrete Angabe zu Kennlinie und Ladespannung... aber es hat 18A!
Kennt das Jemand? Würdet ihr das empfehlen?
Gegenvorschläge?


----------



## ralle (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

hier mal ein Auzug aus der Produktbeschreibung von einem einem kleinen handlichen Gerät

Batterie-Ladegeräte CTEK 12 V - MXS 7.0; MXS 10; MXS 25; MXS 25000 HH


MXS 7.0 CTEK 12 V, 7 A 

Rückstrom 3 mA (das entspricht etwa 1 Ah/Monat, wenn das Gerät an der Batterie, aber nicht am Netz angeschlossen ist) Batteriekapazität 14-150 Ah (Laden); 14-225 Ah (Erhalten) Ladezeit 8 Stunden (bei einer 60 Ah Batterie)


Merkmale:

Perfekte Ladung und Ladeerhaltung 
Desulfatierung 
Pulsladeerhaltung 
SUPPLY - spezieller Modus, in dem das Gerät als Netzgerät verwendet werden kann, wenn die Batterie ausgebaut ist (Radiocode) 
Regenerationsmodus – spezieller Modus, in dem tiefentladene Batterien wiederbelebt und zur vollen Kapazität zurückgeführt werden 
8-stufig, vollautomatische IUoUp Kennlinie mit Impulsladung (Wiederbelebung von leeren Batterien) 
Elektroniksicher 
Spritzwasser- und staubdicht 
Batteriearten: offen, wartungsfrei AGM, GEL und Blei-Calcium 
GS geprüft 


MXS 10 CTEK 12 V, 10 A 

Temperaturkompensiert CTEK´s 8-Stufen - jetzt über LED-Anzeige sichtbar Rückstrom 1,3mA (das entspricht etwa 1 Ah/Monat, wenn das Gerät an der Batterie, aber nicht am Netz angeschlossen ist) Batteriekapazität 20-300 Ah Ladezeit 6 Stunden (bei einer 60 Ah Batterie)



MXS 25 CTEK 12 V, 25 A

Für den Gebrauch im Freien (IP 44) Rückstrom 2,3 mA (das entspricht etwa 2,3 Ah/Monat, wenn das Gerät an der Batterie, aber nicht am Netz angeschlossen ist) Batteriekapazität 50-500 Ah (Laden); 50-500 Ah (Erhalten) Ladezeit 2 Stunden (bei einer 60 Ah Batterie)



MXS 25000 HH (Hebebühnenhalter) CTEK 12 V, 25 A

Für den Gebrauch im Freien (IP 44) Rückstrom 2,3 mA (das entspricht etwa 2,3 Ah/Monat, wenn das Gerät an der Batterie, aber nicht am Netz angeschlossen ist) Batteriekapazität 50-500 Ah (Laden); 50-500 Ah (Erhalten) Ladezeit 2 Stunden (bei einer 60 Ah Batterie) mit Hebebühnenhalter 6 m LadekabelPerfekte Ladung und Ladeerhaltung


Technische Daten:

Typ MXS 7.0 MXS 10 MXS 25 MXS 25000 HH 
Spannung V 170 - 260 170 - 260 170 - 260 170 - 260 
Ladespannung V nominal 12; 13,6; 14,4; 14,7; 15,8 nominal 12; 14,4; 14,7; 15,8 nominal 12; 13,6; 14,4; 15,8 nominal 12; 13,6; 14,4; 15,8 
Ladestrom A max. 7 max. 10 max. 25 max. 25 
Schutzart IP 65 65 44 44 
Abmessung L x B x H mm 191 x 89 x 48 195 x 93 x 50 233 x 128 x 64 233 x 128 x 64 
Gewicht kg 0,8 0,85 1,4 1,4


----------



## ulf (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



Ichamel schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist als AGM tauglich angegeben, allerdings finde ich keine konkrete Angabe zu Kennlinie und Ladespannung... [...]



Hallo

Das Manual http://www.aeg-automotive.com/files/products/downloads/97010_WM18_20120604_PREVIEW_FINAL.pdf zeigt doch die Kennlinie sehr schön.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Danke. Das MXS 10 CTEK wäre 20€ Teurer wie das AEG hat aber nur 10A (8A weiniger). Ist halt schon ein Unterschied in Sachen Ladegeschwindigkeit.

Wie würdet ihr den Qualtiätsunterschied beurteilen?


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Manual http://www.aeg-automotive.com/files/products/downloads/97010_WM18_20120604_PREVIEW_FINAL.pdf zeigt doch die Kennlinie sehr schön.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Wenn man weiß, wie eine IUoU Kennlinie aussehen muss...
So muss die also aussehen?
Die 14,7V Max. kann man da aber tatsächlich sehen.

Also ist das Gerät aus deiner Sicht geeignet?


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Hier noch ein interessantes Gerät das die Bedingungen zu erfüllen scheint:
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IU0U-Ladegeraet-15A

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Hier die Wicki Erklährung zur IUoU Kennlinie:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IUoU

*IUoU* is an DIN-designation and acronym for an automated, three phase procedure to charge a lead-acid battery by means of a battery charger. The three phases are: *I-phase*, constant electric current; *Uo-phase*, constant over-voltage; *U-phase*, constant voltage.
 The term *3-Step Charge Profile* refers to the same procedure  but is not part of the DIN terminology. At least one equipment  manufacturer refers to the three phases as *Bulk Phase*, *Absorption Phase* and *Float Charge*.
 The purpose is to fully charge the battery in a relatively short time  without reducing its life span and to indefinitely keep the battery  charged as long as the charger is connected.


Die IUoUp Kennlinie haben ausschließlich die CTEK Geräte.
Das p soll wahrscheinlich für "Pulse" stehen.
Was das genau für einen Unterschied macht hab ich nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## mLe (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Habe mir gerade dieses hier besorgt.
Laut Bewertungen ganz gut.
http://www.amazon.de/Einhell-BT-BC-12-D-SE-Batterie-Ladeger%C3%A4t/dp/B001RIYO8I/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&qid=1361963075&sr=8-72


----------



## ulf (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Hallo

Ich habe dieses http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/853368/Waeco-Ladegeraet-MBC-16IU. Es macht seine Sache im Prinzip recht gut, nur macht es einen rechten Radau wegen dem Lüfter.

Hier nochmal günstiger: http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/auto...schnelle_batterieschonende_iu_ladetechnik.htm

Gruß Ulf


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Ich habe seit ca.10 Jahren nen Sterling 20A Lader. 129€ damals.

http://www.german.sterling-power.com/products.htm


kann mich bis heute nicht beschweren,der läuft immer noch einwandfrei. 


#h


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe dieses http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/853368/Waeco-Ladegeraet-MBC-16IU. Es macht seine Sache im Prinzip recht gut, nur macht es einen rechten Radau wegen dem Lüfter.
> 
> ...



DAs Gerät verfügt nicht über eine UIoU Kennlinie und hat nur 14,4V Ladespannung, schein also nicht für AGM Baterien geeignet!?


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



mLe schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade dieses hier besorgt.
> Laut Bewertungen ganz gut.
> http://www.amazon.de/Einhell-BT-BC-12-D-SE-Batterie-Ladeger%C3%A4t/dp/B001RIYO8I/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&qid=1361963075&sr=8-72


Soll sehr Laut sein und ungenau Messen laut berichten.
Sag doch mal bescheid wie deine Erfahrung ausfällt.
Bei dem Preis hab ich angst ein Billigprodukt zu bekommen.


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe seit ca.10 Jahren nen Sterling 20A Lader. 129€ damals.
> 
> http://www.german.sterling-power.com/products.htm
> 
> ...



Kostet jetzt knapp 300€  
sicher ein gutes Gerät!


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Ich neige im Moment zu einem dieser beiden Modelle:

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IU0U-Ladegeraet-15A
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/IUoU-Ladegeraet-20A

Überlege noch ob die 50€ für schnelleres Laden und die Option
zukünftig ne zweite Baterie laden zu können 50€ wert sind |kopfkrat.
Preis Leistung scheint bei beiden Top.


----------



## allegoric (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Ich habe auch ein ctek und bin äußerst zufrieden:
lädt auto, boot, Echolot....was brauch ich mehr? Schaut außerdem sehr hochwertig aus.


----------



## gründler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Kostet jetzt knapp 300€
> sicher ein gutes Gerät!


 
Ja das stimmt leider,die haben mächtig angezogen,habe das damals von 179€ runter auf 129€ im Bootsladen gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen.

Sicher sind die heutigen 2013 Modelle auch noch besser wie mein altes was schon gut 10 Jahre alt ist.

#h


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Hi, habe mir dieses hier besorgt:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/200080/VOLTCRAFT-Blei-Akku-Ladestation-CT-8000Pb-200080-CT-8000Pb-Blei-Ladegeraet-fuer-Blei-Gel-Blei-Saeure-Blei-Vlies

Grüße JK


----------



## Ichamel (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!#h

Mein PreisLeistungssieger ist das LX-C-12-20M geworden.

Bei 20A wesentlich günstiger als das Ctek bei vollem Leistungsumfang und manuellen Eingreifmöglichkeiten.
Bonus: Zwei Akkus können parallel geladen werden und als Netzteil kann man es auch hernehmen.

Hoffe es hält was es verspricht :m


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*

Hi, ist es nicht batterieschonender mit weniger Ampere zu laden?
Die Funktion zwei Akkus gleichzeitig zu laden ist natürlich geil, sofern das wirklich unabhängig von einander geschieht. Edit: Was das Gerät nach meiner Einschätzung nicht bietet - so wie ich das verstehe werden bei dem Gerät einfach zwei Akkus an einen Ausgang paralell angeschlossen - bei unterschiedlicher Entladung ist das doch fürn Arsch oder?

Viel Glück mit dem Ding Grüße JK


----------



## ulf (1. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



Ichamel schrieb:


> DAs Gerät verfügt nicht über eine UIoU Kennlinie und hat nur 14,4V Ladespannung, schein also nicht für AGM Baterien geeignet!?


Hallo

Weiter oben hast Du doch selber hingeschrieben, was die IUoU Kennlinie ist. Erst wird mit konstantem Strom Geladen, bis die Ladeendspannung erreicht ist (I), dann wird diese konstant gehalten (Uo) und dann wird auf eine niedrigere Erhaltungsladespannung (U) zurück gegangen. Genau das macht diese Ladegerät auch.
Die wirklich optimale Ladespannung hängt auch ein wenig vom Hersteller ab. Da wo mir verlässliche Datenblätter vorliegen sind das z.B. 2,38V pro Zelle bei 20°C , beim 12V Akku wären das dann 14,28V. Da wären meiner Meinung nach die 14,4 OK.
Die Ladespannung ändert sich auch über die Temperatur. Bei 6 Zellen sind beim das o.g. Akku -24mV/°C. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Meinen AGM-Akkus hat das Ladegerät bis jetzt zumindest nicht geschadet und schön voll waren Sie auch immer nach dem Laden. 

Gruß Ulf

Und daß ein Ladegerät wirklich automatisch zwischen einem Blei-Gel Akku und einem "normalen" Blei Säure-Akku unterscheiden kann halte ich für einen Marketing-Gag


----------



## ulf (1. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



jkc schrieb:


> [...] - so wie ich das verstehe werden bei dem Gerät einfach zwei Akkus an einen Ausgang paralell angeschlossen - bei unterschiedlicher Entladung ist das doch fürn Arsch oder?



Hallo

Nicht ganz. Für die Ladung entscheident ist, daß die Spannung bei Uo und U konstant gehalten wird. Die Akkus ziehen sich dann schon den Strom, den Sie brauchen. Daß der eine Akku erst mal auf das niedrigere Niveau des anderen gezogen wird, ist dabei eigentlich nicht so wild. 
Blöd wird's nur, wenn einer der beiden defekt ist.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ichamel (3. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Und daß ein Ladegerät wirklich automatisch zwischen einem Blei-Gel Akku und einem "normalen" Blei Säure-Akku unterscheiden kann halte ich für einen Marketing-Gag


Das LX-C-12-20M kann manuell von AGM auf Gel umgestellt werden, das elektronisch zu erkennen war mir auch nicht geheuer.


----------



## Ichamel (3. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nicht ganz. Für die Ladung entscheident ist, daß die Spannung bei Uo und U konstant gehalten wird. Die Akkus ziehen sich dann schon den Strom, den Sie brauchen. Daß der eine Akku erst mal auf das niedrigere Niveau des anderen gezogen wird, ist dabei eigentlich nicht so wild.
> Blöd wird's nur, wenn einer der beiden defekt ist.
> ...


In der Anleitung des LX-C-12-20M steht, dass beim Laden von zwei Akkus (des selben Typs und der selben Kapazität) der leerere mit höherem Ladestrom geladen wird, bis beide den selben Ladezustand haben, danach starten beide synchron in die Absoptionsphase.


----------



## antonio (3. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt leider,die haben mächtig angezogen,habe das damals von 179€ runter auf 129€ im Bootsladen gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen.
> 
> Sicher sind die heutigen 2013 Modelle auch noch besser wie mein altes was schon gut 10 Jahre alt ist.
> 
> #h



aber sicher ca 200 € besser.

antonio


----------



## wackelschwanz (6. März 2013)

*AW: AGM Batterie Ladegerät*



Ichamel schrieb:


> Soll sehr Laut sein und ungenau Messen laut berichten.
> Sag doch mal bescheid wie deine Erfahrung ausfällt.
> Bei dem Preis hab ich angst ein Billigprodukt zu bekommen.


 
Hallo,|wavey:

ich habe das auch für meine 100 Ah AMG, die Lautsrärke ist noch erträglich und schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemacht.

Gruß

W.


----------

